# We're all arguing over the BEST cube right now, but what about the WORST cube?



## TheBadassWoopa (Apr 16, 2011)

What do you guys think is the WORST cube EVER!!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 16, 2011)

Type B with chapstick. (cube that's accesible)
Demon cube( any)


----------



## JyH (Apr 16, 2011)

YJ Crazy Foot, I bought it expecting a great new speedcube to use before my first competition, but my times just flew up! I even used Lubix on it!! It took me an entire syringe to lube 1 side!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> YJ Crazy Foot, I bought it expecting a great new speedcube to use before my first competition, but my times just flew up! I even used Lubix on it!! It took me an entire syringe to lube 1 side!


 
I lol'd.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2011)

Cubes you get in those bags on airplanes... I don't know how people can even solve them without going insane!


----------



## Erzz (Apr 16, 2011)

type B edges, lingyun corners, and a rubik's core is pretty bad


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

Such a mean cube. I try to solve it, but it pushes me away and says "get off me, man."

Serious answer would probably be a new Rubik's Brand. They tend to be very bad.


----------



## TheBadassWoopa (Apr 16, 2011)

LOLZ


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol I think you should spray silicone all over that cube, and do pestvic's mod on it... 
I use a rubiks brand tho


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cube 4 you 

No questions answered watch my video on how my cube pops and theyll explain everything


----------



## tx789 (Apr 16, 2011)

$2 shop they lock up and pop and some can't even be disammbled because the plasticis so weak. There're not good to use for anyone. They may have titles that won't stay on or sticker worse than rubik


----------



## Godmil (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a few cheap puzzle 3x3's (sudoku, maze, etc.) they are a nightmare to turn, and when I tried an U-perm on one the whole top layer exploded.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

CUBE4YOU DIY by farrrrrr!!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> CUBE4YOU DIY by farrrrrr!!


 
AGREED


----------



## TheBadassWoopa (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> CUBE4YOU DIY by farrrrrr!!


 
my friend has a cube4you DIY and it works like a dream. It's better than my Haiyan's cube!


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 16, 2011)

Toysmith cube. It's so awful. Instead of springs and screws (or rivets) it has this really werid mechanism where the core and the cente piece are joined by a plastic ball (?), like those found on articulated dolls. It was pretty, though.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used some great rubik's brand cubes, (okay, I tried like 20 or 30 until I found a good one, but still)
Didn't take it home, it was for one of the students (at the workshop at nemo)


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 16, 2011)

During the NEMO workshops I found VERY large differences in the Rubik's cubes (straight from the bulk cartons).
Some almost impossible to turn, others loose as a goose but offcourse no corner cutting abillities.

My worst cube is a promotion cube I picked up at the Reiffenauser stand at the K2010 plastics trade fair: very, very hard hard to turn and he plastic has a very weird feel to it.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 16, 2011)

how about the most overrated cube?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2011)

Type FII With Joeys Urine.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5CM_2x2x2_XY_Magic_Cube_White-37002

i have one. it broke in two seconds. it turns like it wasnt meant to be turned.


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2011)

The Pink abomination (from full sail) 
felt bad man


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2011)

I once bought a dollar store cube, and by the last F2L slot, it had left a trail of plastic shards and I had to throw it away. (LOL) One could say "Well, what did you expect from a dollar store cube?", Bu I've actually gotten a decent cube for one from a dollar store before, but just not that time.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Zubon (Apr 17, 2011)

My $1 keychain cube that I sometimes play with on the train.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 17, 2011)

Demon cube.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

My over-modded JSK clone. lol
It pops if you go any more than 2 tps. You have to be veeeeery careful if you want a "popless" solve...

Maybe not the worst _ever_ cube, but pretty horrible nevertheless. I cannot tell you how many time I've tried to picked it up do nothing but one turn, usually R, only to have 6 cubies (if not more) suddenly flying around the room in different directions. lol

[EDIT]: I should make a video review on it some time, just for lolz. "As you can see, it's a very good-" BOOM!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 17, 2011)

Alpha feng v


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Alpha feng v


 
Definitely not! It owns at OH!


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 17, 2011)

lubix guhong elite. why? too low quality/price ratio.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 17, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> how about the most overrated cube?


 
Well, based on recent threads, I'd say Elite guhong


----------



## TheBadassWoopa (Apr 17, 2011)

WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT!!!!!!!!! IT IS LIKE THE BEST CUBE EVER!! It is a bit pricy but it is almost perfect.


----------



## Micael (Apr 17, 2011)

I once bought one for 1$ in a cheap store. I start playing with it as I was leaving the store. I was barely able to use it and it broke as I was reaching the first trash 100m away.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a cheap $1 cube when I was bored, and I did a 180 degree turn and it broke. Somehow two sides unscrewed, and one of the edge pieces broke.


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Some Rubik's storebought cubes.


----------



## maggot (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a dollarstore cube that is like an out of the box rubiks for turning, however the pieces are completely hollow. the stickers are holographic designs and it is impossible to tell between the goldish color and the silver color. the color scheme is off. it feels like it will break after a few more solves. it feels sturdy, however, the amount of force you have to use to turn a layer will eventually snap something, rendering it useless. its actually not even a novelty in my eyes. its a piece of ****


----------

